

Ask HN: What's your homepage?  - icey

It looks like Google is going to insist on adding more and more garbage to the once fantastic iGoogle. Since they are adding things that I can't easily get rid of, I'm in the market for a new home page.<p>What do you guys use for your homepage? (Even if the answer is your startup's web site, I'm interested!)
======
cperciva
My home page is set to <http://www.sfu.ca/> \-- my undergraduate university's
website. It sounds crazy, but this actually turns out to be quite useful: I
very rarely go to that website deliberately, but having it as my home page
means that any interesting news is likely to catch my eye in the fraction of a
second between opening the browser and going to whichever website I actually
wanted to look at.

------
markup
My homepage is set to <http://keyboardr.com/>, but I rarely hit the button to
go there; my browser starts with a blank page

~~~
icey
I haven't seen this before. It's pretty cool (and fast!).

~~~
markup
Yup I actually love it. It's clean, simple and fast. But somehow I just tend
to use the browser's builtin search thingie. I've never been a "homepage" kind
of person, I guess :-)

------
mixmax
I use a small page I put together that displays the weather for my location
and the links I use most. I've been meaning for a long time to add a bit of
functionality (adding/deleting/changing links) to it but haven't gotten around
to it yet. It's just a handcoded file, but it gets the job done.

here it is: <http://www.maximise.dk/start/>

~~~
icey
This is a pretty good idea - I may end up just rolling my own like you have;
that way I only have myself to blame if I don't like it =D

------
rms
about:blank

but I almost always start from the previous session

~~~
Calamitous
Same here. about:blank has been my homepage for years-- one of the few
holdovers from my IE days.

------
wallflower
At work, my company's cafeteria menu on the Intranet. Think Maslow's hierarchy
of needs.

------
andhapp
My homepage is Netvibes.com straight to my feeds and hours of
procastination...

------
troyto
<http://helpuu.com/>, check it out.

------
Zev
Safari 4's Top Sites.

------
lazyant
my homepage is set to my bookmarks (an html page with the exported bookmarks).

------
medianama
news.google.com

